# Take down!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Always fun to see your dog take the helper down.  






Helper is sorta running slow motion with exaggerated yelling and flaying as we were working on making Gryff hold the sit and wait for the command with a big build up to the bite.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice take down! He looked pretty happy about it too.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice! Great win for the dog. Not always the helper :blush:


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahah I love it!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

WOW, nice! Bring the fake arm to mama!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

ah hahaha- he looked at the helper with some surprise when he hit the ground,


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats awesome! Nice work Gryff!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahaha... good job!! Atta boy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love Gryff! You need to post the hidden sleeve vid too...very impressive


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I sound like an idiot on that one - wish I had the whole thing on video though!


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Gryff looks like a beast


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Gryff 1; Helper 0. I love how chuff he looked, with that side glance, as he came towards the camera.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love it!!


----------

